# Injection Time Calculator for fuel (base map)



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

this is a Microsoft excel tool for setting your map base load points as a (base map) only, for those of you that don't have VE tuning in your stand alone EMS, it does not change for rpm points! only min to max vac to boost for your size injectors and engine displacement and A/F ratio requested, plus a few other data points, fill in all the yellow boxes and hit enter, don't bother with the rpm as no changes will happen, it then gives you a min and max injector timing for A/F ratio entered, idle to max boost, then run an interpolate between these map points, do this for every rpm covering the hole map/rpm range, should be a vary runnable base map to start with, proper dyno tuning should be done ASAP, you can increase the injector timing at max rpm and run interpolation back to idle rpm though all the load points or (map points) when creating your map if you would like some rpm compensations, I took it one step further and created a different a/f min to max between -21vac to 0 for leaner light load.
(the timing targets sequential injection!) if you are using multi-point or batch fire set the air temp to 15c is what the developer suggested for closer timing but not necessarily needed as this is a base map tool only, but with some tinkering this can get you vary close I have found.
This may have been posted here before, just thought I would share for those who can use it, came from Haltech forums, (I did not write it) but will answer any questions as best I can.
Have Fun http://rapidshare.com/files/37...r.rar


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

good info


----------



## arupp (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Injection Time Calculator for fuel (Autoboost-tech)*

Pretty cool; thanks for sharing.








Bummer that the equation cells are password protected and I can't change the fuel pressure from 3 Bar to 4 Bar though.








Out of curiosity; why did the developer suggest dropping the IA temp to 15 C to compensate for batch fire?


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Injection Time Calculator for fuel (arupp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arupp* »_Pretty cool; thanks for sharing.








Bummer that the equation cells are password protected and I can't change the fuel pressure from 3 Bar to 4 Bar though.








Out of curiosity; why did the developer suggest dropping the IA temp to 15 C to compensate for batch fire? 

I just checked and he actually said to add 15c to the 45c, my mistake







his description is confusing so I wrote my own, the injector timings for batch should be shorter than sequential, I will see if there are any suggestions for fuel pressure differences



_Modified by Autoboost-tech at 10:29 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Injection Time Calculator for fuel (arupp)*



arupp said:


> Pretty cool; thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

